# February Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful entries, haven't made up my mind yet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, great entries!

Really glad we can vote for more than one again, it's going to be too difficult as always to pick just one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just voted, and we now have 12 people who voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just voted, ALL great entries. 
Really liking that we can vote for more than one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

*Voting ends Saturday, 02-28-2015 at 08:25 PM*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just voted, such great photos!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Really funny pics!! What cute, little destructive fur balls they are as pups and calm, loving, understanding angels as adults!! Love all these pics!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote all, if you haven't voted yet, please take a few minutes to look through the Great entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for as many entries as you'd like. 

It's close..........




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?
> 
> *Voting ends Saturday, 02-28-2015 at 08:25 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't forget to vote for your favourite Golden Oops Moment!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

What's the theme for March? I'd love to start preparing some pics in advance


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Flare's Sister :) said:


> What's the theme for March? I'd love to start preparing some pics in advance


The winner of this months contest will choose the theme for March.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to make your selections.
You can vote for more than one entry!

*This poll will close on 02-28-2015 at 08:25 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote!

*Voting ends tomorrow- Saturday, 2/28/15 @ 8:25 pm*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to vote in the February Photo Contest.

*Voting ends tonight at 8:25 p.m.*

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.
You can vote for more than one entry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

*Voting ends tonight at 8:25 pm!*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry and voted. All of the photos are winners and your photos bring joy to the community.
Thanks from Maggie too&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations 1stGold13, great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats 1stGold13, woo hoo!


----------

